

Just started programming, made this as a learning project: Cool or Loser - bored
http://www.coolorloser.com/

======
kirillzubovsky
I am using Chrome in OSX, and the site doesn't work for me. I click the links
/ voting buttons, and nothing happens. So, I'd say "Loser", pick another idea
:)

~~~
bored
Weird, I'll look into that.

------
pacomerh
Very similar to that facemash site from Zuckerberg ages ago. I personally
think its just a good exercise to learn web dev, but not real project
material.

~~~
bored
Any advice for improvement ?

